# Nissan racing academy



## paulc (Mar 5, 2008)

Anyone have info regarding the plans that Nissan UK has for us pre-delivery?. 
I have heard that we will get a pack in the next few weeks, then tape measure in the post to measure head circumference for our personalised helmet.We then get invite to 5 days of training which could culminate in trip to the ring. First day might be as early as August at ?Silverstone, then onto skid-pan on day 2. These days might be free, then remainder we pay for.
I know Audi do similar for the R8, but even so, hats off to Nissan if they do this.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

If that is true it will be amazing, but I'll believe it when I see it.

Tradition dictates that I have to make a sarcastic comment about the Black Edition at this point: Perhaps the extra £1300 gets Black Edition buyers all 5 days of training. Obviously it's far more likely that our personalised helmets will be in an "exclusive" colour.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

You'll all get one of these


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

That helmet was the reason to buy my a GTR:chuckle: 

Nissan in Geneva told me we all get GTR trackdays/trainings befor the own car gets delivered,hopefully thats true:bowdown1:


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

I am so buying one of those helmets - they are the ultimate lid for the ultimate track tool

Kp


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

KP

Where are you buying it from ??


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

No full Face Arai helmet?
Open face looks gay.

Plus they should of put the GTR in the Forehead area of the helmet...and make it smaller.

I think that helmet looks a bit over the top nerdy.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

maximum6 said:


> No full Face Arai helmet?
> Open face looks gay.
> 
> Plus they should of put the GTR in the Forehead area of the helmet...and make it smaller.
> ...


Just cos your not getting one  

And damn, I can't see the picture because of my work spam filter!!.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes this invite has arrived this morning, with an option to select nurburgring in September. Tough choice! Looking forward to meeting other GRT fans
DC Northern Ireland


----------



## nidge (Jun 3, 2008)

yep, booked mine for august 13 at silverstone.


----------



## pip (Mar 28, 2003)

*Snap*

Also booked mine for 13/08/08 AM

Pip


----------



## paulc (Mar 5, 2008)

Asked the concierge service to provide some more info and to my great surprise they have. Perhaps the customer service is starting to kick in now!.
The email reads:


1 How does the programme work?

Nissan Race Academy consists of four incremental skill levels or “Challenges”. Regardless of previous driving experience, drivers must acquire a pass certificate at each level before they progress to the next level. The four CHALLENGES are;

Level 1: Nissan Race Academy TrackCHALLENGE

Level 2: Nissan Race Academy RoadCHALLENGE

Level 3: Nissan Race Academy SpeedCHALLENGE

Level 4: Nissan Race Academy EliteCHALLENGE

TrackCHALLENGE, RoadCHALLENGE and SpeedCHALLENGE are half-day programmes. EliteCHALLENGE is a full day.

3 How long does each Nissan Race Academy Launch Event last?

Each event is scheduled to run for a half-day with guests invited to “morning” or “afternoon” sessions.

4 Will I need to provide any special equipment, clothing or my GT-R Helmet?

Please bring your GT-R Helmet with you and make sure you wear appropriate clothing for attending an outside event. You will also need to ensure that you wear flat soled shoes. 

5 What will the driving experience consist of?

The launch event programme is a half-day Nissan Race Academy “sampler”. Activities include race circuit driving, experiencing GT-R’s advanced driving modes, drag-style acceleration and Drifting in 350z’s.

6 How many people will attend the event?

Twenty driving places are allocated to each session. There will be two sessions per day, one in the morning , one in the afternoon 

Things are now a bit clearer...
Presume the actual academy will be quite costly.

Paul


----------



## FALCON_GTR (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks PaulC!, think everyone attending will appreciate your post. Out of interest what day have you booked?


----------



## paulc (Mar 5, 2008)

FALCON_GTR said:


> Thanks PaulC!, think everyone attending will appreciate your post. Out of interest what day have you booked?


August 7th at Silverstone.(AM)
Considered Germany and flights are very very cheap at the moment, but all weekdays and dont know my movements for then.


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

I so wanted to do the Ring!  That sounds WRONG, and so right :chuckle: 

I have gone for Silverstone. What a fantastic programme Nissan has lined up for us :clap: 

First they listen to the customers Ref Black Edition and now this. I think I'll buy some more Nissans for the fleet


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

maximum6 said:


> No full Face Arai helmet?
> Open face looks gay.
> 
> Plus they should of put the GTR in the Forehead area of the helmet...and make it smaller.
> ...


i see what you mean but perhaps they were operating on the premise that drivers of other cars are likely soon to be rapidly behind you and far enough away that they'll need big letters to be able to read what it says on the helmet


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

well i am getting badgered by the missus - are our other halves able to come and watch us by any chance??
:chairshot


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

No spectators allowed - I asked already!


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

Armed English said:


> I so wanted to do the Ring!  That sounds WRONG, and so right :chuckle:
> 
> I have gone for Silverstone. What a fantastic programme Nissan has lined up for us :clap:
> 
> First they listen to the customers Ref Black Edition and now this. I think I'll buy some more Nissans for the fleet


Nonononononono...you can't be saying things like that on here :squintdan 

Read the two longest threads on here...according to them Nissan are the worst outfit on the planet :flame: 

Mind you, all the :bawling: posts are from the same few people :chuckle:


----------



## Paul T (Jan 6, 2008)

WoREoD said:


> No spectators allowed - I asked already!


Her indoors will be really pissed off if she cant attend - its her money Im using to buy the car :runaway:


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

Paul T said:


> Her indoors will be really pissed off if she cant attend - its her money Im using to buy the car :runaway:


Same here...is it defintely the case?


----------



## PJCS (Mar 5, 2008)

AlanN said:


> Same here...is it defintely the case?


I'm afraid so!


----------



## blindswelledrat (Mar 19, 2008)

This is the most exciting thing that has ever happened to anyone ever.
Except for those horrifically gay helmets.
Open faced scooter-girl helmets.
What an odd contrast-driving one of the most manly cars of all time, fuelled by pure testosterone instead of petrol, wearing that!!!!!!!
I will feel like Rambo in a ballet tutu and a pair of false tits.


----------



## Paul T (Jan 6, 2008)

blindswelledrat said:


> This is the most exciting thing that has ever happened to anyone ever.
> Except for those horrifically gay helmets.
> Open faced scooter-girl helmets.
> What an odd contrast-driving one of the most manly cars of all time, fuelled by pure testosterone instead of petrol, wearing that!!!!!!!
> I will feel like Rambo in a ballet tutu and a pair of false tits.


Have you ever done a trackday before? - trust me an open faced helmet in a car is so much better than full face.I have full face for bikes & open face for cars.I love the GTR helmet,its a nice pressie.If you think your gonna look girlie take a full face with you,Im sure they will let you wear it.


----------



## sjc (Mar 18, 2008)

blindswelledrat said:


> I will feel like Rambo in a ballet tutu and a pair of false tits.


So what day have you booked then?:chuckle:


----------



## blindswelledrat (Mar 19, 2008)

Paul T said:


> Have you ever done a trackday before? - trust me an open faced helmet in a car is so much better than full face.I have full face for bikes & open face for cars.I love the GTR helmet,its a nice pressie.If you think your gonna look girlie take a full face with you,Im sure they will let you wear it.



I know, calm yourself down there.


----------



## blindswelledrat (Mar 19, 2008)

sjc said:


> So what day have you booked then?:chuckle:


Not sure yet. Changing my mind I think.
What about you?


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm shocked that people do not like the open face helmets. I think they are far better in a car and in fact look much more cool :smokin: Combined with mirror aviator glasses and helmet mic your BHP gets a 10% gain. Hell you even get a GTR tape measure to prove your manhood to the ladies. Top marks to Nissan :squintdan 

And top marks for profiling me as a customer :chuckle: 

Agreed ref keeping full face for when your on the bike


----------



## Paul T (Jan 6, 2008)

blindswelledrat said:


> I know, calm yourself down there.


Sorry, didnt mean to sound so patronising, but there have been so many negative comments (including from me) I thought it was time to be positive.The helmets a nice touch & the Race Academy looks brilliant, lets hope Nissan have turned the corner & the GTR experience begins here.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2008)

Paul T said:


> Sorry, didnt mean to sound so patronising, but there have been so many negative comments (including from me) I thought it was time to be positive.The helmets a nice touch & the Race Academy looks brilliant, lets hope Nissan have turned the corner & the GTR experience begins here.


Any more ideas on what happens at the Ring anyone? Like the rest of you I have a wife to keep happy, I bought the Black GTR as a replacement for a black 350Z she has now. I'll be divorced if she can't go and see it. I ordered it for her as a wedding aniversary gift for her of course. She thinks the 350Z is nice but too fast! She thinks the GTR is a manual, as she definately won't drive an automatic! She has never even seen the red light which tells me when to change gear! Can't afford a divorce! I think I may have to run away!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

blindswelledrat said:


> I will feel like Rambo in a ballet tutu and a pair of false tits.



If youre feeling like that,then its not because of the helmet:chuckle:


----------



## blindswelledrat (Mar 19, 2008)

Paul T said:


> Sorry, didnt mean to sound so patronising, but there have been so many negative comments (including from me) I thought it was time to be positive.The helmets a nice touch & the Race Academy looks brilliant, lets hope Nissan have turned the corner & the GTR experience begins here.


Fair enough, I know what you mean.
And yes, the helmets _are_ a nice touch.
Not a cheap make either Im pleasantly suprised to notice.
Half expected a none brand- you know-the type you buy for your wife.


----------



## James Buckley (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi all, first post (i think), i'm going 4th Aug pm, looking forward to meeting some of you guys there, when do we receive our helmets?
Also i can't find a personal page link on nissans website, anyone help?


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

i like it was hoping full helmet but ur right this is better in car im there 4th aug pm also c u there


James Buckley said:


> Hi all, first post (i think), i'm going 4th Aug pm, looking forward to meeting some of you guys there, when do we receive our helmets?
> Also i can't find a personal page link on nissans website, anyone help?


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

Got some info from Sharon at nobles re the academy


1. Event will be Intense Half day event
2. Only 20 Customers per session
3. 10 Cars at customers disposal
4. 1-2-1 in car instruction
5. 47 Minutes in driving track
6. Guests will each participate in 4 activites
- High Speed Circuit Driving
-Dynamic Handling Course
-Drifting
-0- 100 kph - 0
7. All laps data logged and filmed in car (possible all customers leave with
all data/films)
8. Driver of the day award - specially edited film of his/her day uploaded
onto website



Sounds great i really cant wait now...


----------



## paulc (Mar 5, 2008)

TrickyB said:


> Got some info from Sharon at nobles re the academy
> 
> 
> 1. Event will be Intense Half day event
> ...


Thanks for the info TrickyB - much appreciatedy. My dealer was too cagey to reveal anymore. Maybe under instruction from Nissan not to say this - Maybe Sharon slipped up, but who cares, sounds excellent!!:clap:


----------



## Jadid (Jan 2, 2008)

Dude - that sounds awesome. Im going to the Nurburgring event - any idea if that wil lbe the same ?


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

It covers the academy in general it didnt say it was specific to silverstone so i would assume its the same for both tracks.
I am looking forward to the drifting most of all


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

*More excited than a virgin in the playboy mansion!*

Hi Guys, Just signed up as my order for June 09 landed and have been busy measuring my head (surely grown men should not be reduced to jumping around like a demented idiot by a tape measure...?)

Anyway am booked in for August 5th AM session and thanks for all the info on the program. Couple of queries - 

*I assume the helmet is ours to keep for future track day(s)/academy events?
*Reading the NRA site it seems to ask if 'we think it is for us' does this mean the full race academy is going to be chargeable and that is where the four stage system comes in?
*Horrible question but....fuel economy? I do 25,000 a year and am kinda worried about fuel/tyres (Nitrogen cartridges?) etc - any news on servicing intervals and all the other ownership elements (heaven help insurance!)

All irrelevant really as am just looking forward to seeing the car at the Motorshow two weeks before and then drive it finally - 47 minutes driving track time at Silverstone sounds like you could die happy!

Looking forward to seeing you all there and at events - hope they have a big launch party at the 'ring just pre launch next year!

Cheers,

Rog.

PS Sorry to hear about partner issues (can't believe you told her it was a manual) - think yourself lucky I had to get rid of mine to pay for the car! Handbags and shoes are so bloody pricey!


----------



## PJCS (Mar 5, 2008)

ROG350Z said:


> *Horrible question but....fuel economy? I do 25,000 a year and am kinda worried about fuel/tyres (Nitrogen cartridges?) etc - any news on servicing intervals and all the other ownership elements (heaven help insurance!)


We had one with us (Marshall HPC) for a few days and managed a commendable 14mpg hooning the car around our airport and 30mpg on an A14 jaunt to Huntingdon!!

Depending on your driving style the GT-R returns more mpg than the 350Z!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

30 mpg is very respectable - I get 29-31 combined in my 350Z but most of my driving is motorway cruising so if I get 30 combined in the GTR that will be fine! I had horrible visions of M3 catastrophic economy and 18 mpg which isn't really sustainable!!

Thanks for info.


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

I've done 60k miles in my Z, including 83 laps of Nordschleife, one track day, two and a half performance driving days at Millbrook and very little motorways cos I HATE them - Overall average is 22.9mpg


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

I cant see us getting free helmets?, im booked in fro August 5th am at Silverstone


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

PJCS said:


> We had one with us (Marshall HPC) for a few days and managed a commendable 14mpg hooning the car around our airport and 30mpg on an A14 jaunt to Huntingdon!!
> 
> Depending on your driving style the GT-R returns more mpg than the 350Z!


Much as I'd love to believe it, and based on driving high performance cars for a few decades, I think that any notion of _averaging_ more than 20 - 22mpg in a GT-R is wishful thinking.


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

rblvjenkins said:


> Much as I'd love to believe it, and based on driving high performance cars for a few decades, I think that any notion of _averaging_ more than 20 - 22mpg in a GT-R is wishful thinking.


Agree :thumbsup: My experience also tells me around low 20s. Anymore than that for me will be a bonus / pleasant surprise :clap: 

CJ


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

and any ideas if the helmats and programs are just offered there in the UK or are going to be available for all people buying the GTR


----------



## BobLeBuilder (Mar 17, 2008)

Sounds like a real hoot. 

Anyone else going August 28th PM? 

Have no fear, I definitely won't be embarrassing anybody other than myself!


----------



## Juanjo (Jun 10, 2008)

WickedOne513 said:


> and any ideas if the helmats and programs are just offered there in the UK or are going to be available for all people buying the GTR


Hi, I'm Juanjo and have ordered a Black Edition in Geneva. I have just received the pack and it looks it's the same for everybody.
I have the choice between Nurburgring and Silverstone, I'll go to the ring as I know it quite well. If I can give a piece of advice is don't go to the ring for your Race Academy day unless you know well that track, because in your first day there you'll be quite lost and not enjoying much of the car.
although I supose most of you have been there and know this.

I'm really looking forward to it!!!

Juanjo


----------



## Juanjo (Jun 10, 2008)

Forget about what I've just said, surely they'll do it on the GP track and not the Nordschleife. The old ring would cause too many crashes during the courses, and is also open to traffic in some of the available dates. So it has to be on the F1 track.

Juanjo


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Juanjo said:


> Forget about what I've just said, surely they'll do it on the GP track and not the Nordschleife. The old ring would cause too many crashes during the courses, and is also open to traffic in some of the available dates. So it has to be on the F1 track.
> 
> Juanjo


Hiya Noob from Glasgow. 

Black Edition in Black with Sat Nav coming from Nobles in Edinburgh Sep 2009.
Will replace an old and tired S3!

Was wondering if any one knew for sure if it will be on the NordShleife or F1 track. I signed up for Nurburgring on the Race Academy site assuming it as NordShleife.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Definitely the F1 track according to dealer info.

D


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> Definitely the F1 track according to dealer info.
> 
> D


Hmmmmmm......i think i might make a call to the concierge and switch to Siverstone then (if there's any availiblity). I was only going to see the Nord in person!


----------



## Juanjo (Jun 10, 2008)

well its worth it the trip if you do an extra day to drive the nordschleife, some dates look good for that!!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Juanjo said:


> well its worth it the trip if you do an extra day to drive the nordschleife, some dates look good for that!!


I was gonna just fly over. 

My S3 probably wouldn't make the trip there and back. Actually that's a lie. I'm sure it would. It's me on the Nord in my own car that i'd not be too sure of!!!

I guess i could get a hire car - not sure how much a 1.2 Corsa would be appreciated :chuckle:


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

misters3 said:


> I guess i could get a hire car - not sure how much a 1.2 Corsa would be appreciated :chuckle:


When I went last year, there was 2 lads from I.O.M who'd drove down in a Range Rover sport, they soon realised they needed something else so they hired a new Golf GTi locally, cant remember the price but it wasnt dear with insurance for the ring thrown in. Probably do the same next time i go, you just cant beat thrashing the life out of a hire car. :thumbsup:


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Be careful with the hire car thing. Unless you have permission and insurance you could land yourselves in big trouble. The hire car & insurance companies have persons patrolling the car park checking vehicle registrations and the german police take a dim view of driving without the owners permission....


----------



## paulc (Mar 5, 2008)

WoREoD said:


> Be careful with the hire car thing. Unless you have permission and insurance you could land yourselves in big trouble. The hire car & insurance companies have persons patrolling the car park checking vehicle registrations and the german police take a dim view of driving without the owners permission....


I think sin is implying getting one locally which is geared up for just going around the ring. Dont think meant a local hertz or avis!. Though, would be fun to see their faces returning a corsa with worn tyres, smoking engine etc
I think there are some companies in the back of EVO which have specialised hire


----------



## Juanjo (Jun 10, 2008)

You can rent specially prepared ringcars from several companies. It's the best way to do an "arrive and drive".


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hmmmmm....maybe i won't make that phone call after all! 

Although killing myself on the Nord isn't really in the plan for this year!


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

paulc said:


> I think sin is implying getting one locally which is geared up for just going around the ring.


Correct.

Tbh, next time i go i will probably do that myself, hated the smell of clutch and burning oil coming from my own car. Especially knowing i had to drive it back to blighty.


----------



## Juanjo (Jun 10, 2008)

I have book myself for the Nurburgring on the 14th October, and I'll be driving my car at the Nordschleife on the 12 and 13... warm up ring laps!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

sin said:


> Correct.
> 
> Tbh, next time i go i will probably do that myself, hated the smell of clutch and burning oil coming from my own car. Especially knowing i had to drive it back to blighty.


Sounds like a plan..

Does anyone have any ring car rental recommendations?

Ta


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

misters3 said:


> Sounds like a plan..
> 
> Does anyone have any ring car rental recommendations?
> 
> Ta


Did a bit of googling for u mister (i'm like that  ), found this on another forum, seemed to have good feedback aswell.

| ...rent youselves a runnig car for the north loop at the Nuuml;rburgring Germany!


----------



## Juanjo (Jun 10, 2008)

Plenty of info at Northloop.co.uk...


----------



## paula8115624 (Apr 10, 2008)

Jadid said:


> Dude - that sounds awesome. Im going to the Nurburgring event - any idea if that wil lbe the same ?


Basically the same. I recieved an email from Claus Pedersen from Europ assistance ref the GTR Event. Will post full email when I get back to work am 25th.


----------

